# My B-17, and thanks for the help



## zarroun (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

A while ago I had requested blueprints of the B-17 in this thread:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical-requests/technical-drawing-b-17-a-2987.html
It's been a while, and I honestly have to say I completely forgot to show my final result here .
Thanks to everyone who helped me find the resources I needed. Here is my finished product:


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2007)

You painted that?


----------



## zarroun (Jul 11, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> You painted that?



Good point, maybe I should explain. Sorry, I have a busy time right now. Yes, it's my work. No, it's not a painting .

This is a 3D piece I did in Cinema 4D. The planes (B-17s and Mustangs) are 3D models, though the Mustang was borrowed from a friend. It actually does not look that great up close, but it works from that far away. I build the B-17 from scratch in 3D, including the engines, instrument panel, bomb sight and some other object. The clouds in the BG are from a few images that I found and stitched together in Photoshop. This piece got published in the HDRI 3D magazine.

I know this is not really a forum for 3D work, but this is my contribution to the love of War Birds.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2007)

Either way, great job!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb


----------



## bomber (Jul 12, 2007)

bugger... I can't see it at work, will have a look at it tonight...

Simon


----------



## timshatz (Jul 12, 2007)

Pretty cool. 3D, first time I've heard of it. Hope to see more of your work in the future.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes very cool. Well done!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2007)

It looks like an oil painting.Great work.


----------



## zarroun (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you very much, guys. I appreciate the compliments. My next project will be an L-3. A guy I know has restored one and he asked me if I could make an image for him so he can hang it up on air shows and in his office. If you guys want, I can post it here as well, and maybe with some progress pictures.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2007)

zarroun, great piece of work.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful execution Z and teriffic composition


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2007)

Is that a P51D I see in the center left?


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes nice image....

I prefer to fly them in a sim once I've model them so can't use as many polys.... but I've found it's as much fun modeling the flght characteristics as it is modeling and textureing...

How many polys are we talking about here ?

Simon


----------



## zarroun (Jul 13, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Is that a P51D I see in the center left?



Yeah, and there are three more on the right. Those don't look too nice in close up.

I have to say I don't like modeling planes for games that much. That's what I'm doing for a freelance job right now. It's way too restricting. I have no clue what the poli count is, but it's pretty high.


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

That'd be a nice job zarroun, I could give up engineering.

Yes game modeling has restrictions due to FPS issues. And also at the distance of your image the detail just isn't there...

My Lancasters and Manchesters weigh in at 8000 polys
The B17's and B24's slightly less although these need textureing, and animating.

Internally the crew positions are modeled for 7000 polys. Which means the model can be as much as 2.5 times this value as long as the model is split up to only show 7000 visible polys...

Regards

Simon


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 14, 2007)

COOL nice job!


----------

